# Breeding Frilled Dragons?



## bonsai_dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

as these guys are not a common pet i was woundering if any one had any good tips about breeding them?
i have a 1yr male and a 2month female who when big enough will be cycled for breeding.

Any one? all hints tips and suggestions are appreciated

thanks Bonsai


----------



## geordieass (Aug 30, 2009)

hey hun, try some sexy music and soft light hehehehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bonsai_dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

hehehe ill try that, dont think Franks will go in for it.
Great picture of Lexi tho


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Bumping this mega-old post because I want some answers myself as well!


----------



## bonsai_dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

obviously no one breeds these guys, ive had some minor success with them as i have seen my male and female coupled, I have a 3yr old female, the baby is still in a separate viv


----------



## bonsai_dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Breeding: 
First, make sure you have an adult pair at least 2 years old. Egg-binding is a risk in younger females. It's recommended to brumate the pair for a month or two during the late summer before mating season begins in September. The male will continually dance, display and attempt to mount the female during this time. When receptive, the female will lay down on the ground to allow copulation. She will lay one or two clutches of 4-23 eggs sometime in November, and 2-3 months later, the babies will begin to hatch. 

Frilled Dragon


----------

